# Eagle Lake



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We have a camper at Eagle Lake down by Park Rapids,Mn and i've heard that there are quite a few largemouths in the lake but I have only caught one tiny one last summer on a crawler and bobber while fishing for perch. There is one spot on the lake where i've seen some large bass but I've never fished for bass before and was wondering what to use? Most of the time I see them in a small river that connects Eagle Lake to Potato Lake. Any help for catchin some largies?!

:beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I would talk to simonson about this he fishes for largemouths quite a bit.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Quackattack -

PM sent, I have several tips for you, I have typed them up for my newspaper column over the last year. They should help, I've worked on them in Detroit Lakes, MN, so I fish your area!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i have always wanted to try eagle lake. i've heard there are some nice ones in there. maybe i'll see you out there this summer.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I just read the lake finder results on the MNDNR website and it seems as if the better bass fishing may be in Potato lake...but as you said Quack Attack, perhaps where the two join would be the best bet for some fast action bassin'

I may have to get over there this summer and check it out with ya!

Tight lines!


----------

